# Buffalo horn Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a buffalo horn howler I tuned up today and installed a black para cord lanyard. This howler is one of the best I have made. Loud and realistic tone. I am asking 60.00


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rich !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rich...a real beauty.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Oh...yah......how are the feet doing??
> 
> I'm a gun collecting fanatic!!!


----------------------------------------
Stone,
I shined that howler up with an oil type furniture polish before taking the photo.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Will it retain that shine or was it done just for taking photos?
> 
> I'm a gun collecting fanatic!!!


-------------------------------
I really don't know how long it will retain the shine, probably not very long. Some guys would rather not go on real hunts with big shiny objects ya know? If I wanted the shine to stay for a long time, I would consider a clear coat of some sort. Something like 10 coats of Rustoleum "Hard Hat". Prairie wolf would know of a long lasting clear coat I betcha.







By the way Stone, for the answer you have about my feet, check my latest post in that thread.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad to see you're still getting those howlers done.


----------

